# Impossible dream layouts



## amemome (Jul 31, 2020)

Hi,

I have this super impossible dream layout (literally don't think this is feasible because of the dates...):






Was wondering if anyone else had any dream but impossible layouts! (so I don't feel so alone).

//maybe if anyone wants to part with their isabelle... or mori.. I can take it off your hands?!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 31, 2020)

Selling - Yellow Candies + Mori
					

hello.  i have a few (5) yellow candies for sale, 75 tbt ea. (all dated oct 19, 2014)  also taking offers on a mori collectible. i have dates as far back as oct 2013.  my BO for the mori would be 5k tbt or a swap for a dark blue house (つ), but am open to offers!!  edit: i am not date swapping sorry



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Hi!

Maybe they are still selling? Hope this helps ^^


----------



## amemome (Jul 31, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Selling - Yellow Candies + Mori
> 
> 
> hello.  i have a few (5) yellow candies for sale, 75 tbt ea. (all dated oct 19, 2014)  also taking offers on a mori collectible. i have dates as far back as oct 2013.  my BO for the mori would be 5k tbt or a swap for a dark blue house (つ), but am open to offers!!  edit: i am not date swapping sorry
> ...


Thank you for the heads up!! Unfortunately I have nowhere CLOSE to enough TBT to buy a mori collectible...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 31, 2020)

I'd like to have a lineup that's like a combination of roses and balloons that makes a rainbow. Maybe going above my current rainbow candies. But I know that'll probably never happen 

Something like this:

































Actually now that I look at this I really want it lol ༎ຶ‿༎ຶ


----------



## amemome (Jul 31, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'd like to have a lineup that's like a combination of roses and balloons that makes a rainbow. Maybe going above my current rainbow candies. But I know that'll probably never happen
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> ...


Ooh, I love that layout! Very clever mix of balloons and roses <3


----------



## lieryl (Jul 31, 2020)

this is only imposible if we can’t trade seashells orz


----------



## Ginkgo (Jul 31, 2020)

*All *my lineups are impossible by default because they cost a fortune and I'm literally never satisfied with anything I make 

But this would be one I'd really like, repping both of my bunny girls:






















(Fun fact! The birthstones actually represent their respective birth months)

But for now, I am very happy with my one little gifted pear   going for a minimalist design here


----------



## dino (Aug 3, 2020)

literally have wanted this for so long. it's so simple, and yet, so impossible


----------



## Corrie (Aug 3, 2020)

I'd like two rows of rainbow candies. Not sure if impossible but probably.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 3, 2020)

I usually aim to get 10 of the same collectibles


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Aug 12, 2020)

Sorry, I'm new here, are collectibles just lined up in the order that you receive them left-to-right top-to-bottom?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 12, 2020)

StarlitGlitch said:


> Sorry, I'm new here, are collectibles just lined up in the order that you receive them left-to-right top-to-bottom?


Collectibles are arranged by latest dates last to earlier dates at the top. You can check the date by clicking on the collectible in your inventory


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 13, 2020)

Anything involving the houses and balloons I don't already have (that I got from trading other high end collectables) and all wands just cause they're pricey and super rare.

I would adore a celestial lineup with the floating #10, star wands and shooting star collectables, which is super impossible since there are no shooting star collectables One can dream


----------



## Corrie (Aug 13, 2020)

I think having the entire AC letters/houses in a row would be cool along with the wands on the top. Dunno if it's possible but I know I could never afford such a feat so it's impossible to me.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Aug 13, 2020)

How 2 make layout plz


----------



## Rubombee (Sep 5, 2020)

Because of everything's dates, my dream lineup is this


Spoiler







































But it'd be_ so cool_ if I could have this…


----------



## Rubombee (Sep 5, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> I would adore a celestial lineup with the floating #10, star wands and shooting star collectables, which is super impossible since there are no shooting star collectables One can dream


ALSO i just noticed your message wow did you predict the fair collectible


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2020)

I have never rly paid much attention to collectible lineups .. what makes certain lineups impossible? Are certain items impossible to have more than one of??


----------



## Ginkgo (Sep 12, 2020)

toxapex said:


> I have never rly paid much attention to collectible lineups .. what makes certain lineups impossible? Are certain items impossible to have more than one of??


For one, they're always in a certain order, from oldest (bottom row on the right) to newest (top row on the left), meaning that if you want certain collectibles to go in front or behind others, you need to make sure that those were released/obtained at a later or earlier date. This makes many lineups impossible because most collectibles were only available during a very specific timeframe, e.g I can't just put a Kaleidoclover in front of a Star Fragment because the only Kaleidoclovers that exist were available sometime last year.
Another big part (for me at least) is the fact that many collectibles are not tradeable, like the ones you can win from contests and certain ones from events.
So overall, a lot more planning goes into making a coherent and pleasing looking lineup than I originally thought when I just put together cute icons I wanted and was told that I can't just do that, lol


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 13, 2020)

I could never afford it ❤


----------



## loveclove (Sep 13, 2020)

I would die for a sweet and a fresh feather, and more wands, but they're heck expensive. Maybe some years down the road when I've been through enough fairs to get collectibles to trade lol


----------



## samsquared (Sep 14, 2020)

imagine this one...


































quite literally _impossible _to build but..... I would cherish this lineup forever


----------



## Pintuition (Sep 14, 2020)

Here is my impossible lineup! It's impossible for me because I don't think I could afford it!  It's my goal to do the bottom row but I don't think I'll be able to get the Celeste plush unless there's a restock. Forget about the top lol!!


----------



## amemome (Sep 15, 2020)

<3 been really loving everyone's impossible dream layouts! Here's my updated dream forever and ever (and still impossible?) layout. 


































I realized that these specific star frag colors are exactly what I'm looking for in a layout! (but I accidentally missed grabbing a yellow frag when I was buying my common frags so now my rainbow is out of order  )


----------



## Sheep Villager (Sep 23, 2020)

Just spent an hour and a half crafting these with the intention of making this my lineup until I realized the egg doesn't work as a center piece due to yellow pansy dates. 




































































If anyone has ideas for a working replacement let me know...​


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 23, 2020)

bro i need a brand-spanking new vesta for my lineup to work aggh *sadness*


----------



## Fye (Sep 23, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> bro i need a brand-spanking new vesta for my lineup to work aggh *sadness*


the mods said vesta will keep getting restocked through the month of September so it's not impossible! I'll try to @ you if I happen to catch a restock


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 23, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> the mods said vesta will keep getting restocked through the month of September so it's not impossible! I'll try to @ you if I happen to catch a restock


:OOOOOOOO thanks so much aaaaaaaaaaaaadasdwadafe

	Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2020

i don't think i realized how much people care about their lineups holy -


----------



## dino (Sep 23, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> Just spent an hour and a half crafting these with the intention of making this my lineup until I realized the egg doesn't work as a center piece due to yellow pansy dates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i feel you on the easter egg sadness. half my wanted lineups dont work bc the only og easter eggs are 2014 and 2016 kdjbgkjn. may god (father J) who art in collectible heaven, grant us more og easter eggs in 2021

wonder if you could replace the pansy on the right with another type of flower?


----------



## Masenkochick (Sep 23, 2020)

There should be an option to arrange collectibles to the order you want in your signature... :’(


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 23, 2020)

dino said:


> -


wow ur current lineup is gorgeous


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 23, 2020)

Moo_Nieu said:


> I could never afford it ❤



I was actually really tempted to do this but it looks like no one is selling their sheep.


----------



## dino (Sep 23, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> wow ur current lineup is gorgeous



awww, thanks so much !   really wish we had an orange star frag, but we can't always get what we want haha


----------



## Sheep Villager (Sep 23, 2020)

dino said:


> i feel you on the easter egg sadness. half my wanted lineups dont work bc the only og easter eggs are 2014 and 2016 kdjbgkjn. may god (father J) who art in collectible heaven, grant us more og easter eggs in 2021
> 
> wonder if you could replace the pansy on the right with another type of flower?



I checked all the flowers in desperation and there doesn't seem to be any type of yellow flower before march 2016.
Flowers started being added after easter 2016. The suffering is real. 




































































This is the best replacement I could come up with but it just doesn't pop the same way as the egg and fresh feathers seem to be in high demand right now from my brief gander at the market place.​


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 23, 2020)

Rubombee said:


> Because of everything's dates, my dream lineup is this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


But you're close though

	Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2020



Sheep Villager said:


> I checked all the flowers in desperation and there doesn't seem to be any type of yellow flower before march 2016.
> Flowers started being added after easter 2016. The suffering is real.
> 
> 
> ...


I love how the colors aren't so crazy bright. Lineup is smooth and not too bright. But it's not possible to have


----------



## Rubombee (Sep 23, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> But you're close though


jskdjdnfblf so close to what?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 23, 2020)

Rubombee said:


> jskdjdnfblf so close to what?


Getting the dream layout.


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2020)

dino said:


> i feel you on the easter egg sadness. half my wanted lineups dont work bc the only og easter eggs are 2014 and 2016 kdjbgkjn. may god (father J) who art in collectible heaven, grant us more og easter eggs in 2021


There are a few 2020 time stamps for this collectible. It was the staff favourite prize for our Bunny Day event.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 23, 2020)

If you look at them, they're almost lined up

	Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2020

oops that didn't merge


----------



## Rubombee (Sep 23, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> If you look at them, they're almost lined up
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2020
> 
> oops that didn't merge


Do you mean compared to what I have rn in my sidebar? Cause yeah I'm trying to get it haha but what I need is expensive ghfdksjl
(if for some reason you mean getting the impossible one, well, it's unfortunately impossible)


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 23, 2020)

Rubombee said:


> Do you mean compared to what I have rn in my sidebar? Cause yeah I'm trying to get it haha but what I need is expensive ghfdksjl
> (if for some reason you mean getting the impossible one, well, it's unfortunately impossible)


getting the one in sidebar


----------



## dino (Sep 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> There are a few 2020 time stamps for this collectible. It was the staff favourite prize for our Bunny Day event.



ooooh thank you for this knowledge ! staff fave means not transferable, right ?


----------



## Rubombee (Sep 23, 2020)

dino said:


> ooooh thank you for this knowledge ! staff fave means not transferable, right ?


Actually that depends on the collectible, not how you obtained it! So if the other Easter Eggs are tradable, these ones are too. (But of course, you still have to find someone who'd be willing to trade it away…)


----------



## dino (Sep 23, 2020)

Rubombee said:


> Actually that depends on the collectible, not how you obtained it! So if the other Easter Eggs are tradable, these ones are too. (But of course, you still have to find someone who'd be willing to trade it away…)



ah true, thank ya ! yeah, i highly doubt i ever would


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 24, 2020)

So I wanted this to be my top row but I didn't get the shooting star 

Other collectibles I'd like to have but are impossible now are the blue mote of flame, ancient lantern, and the fireworks. I'm pretty sure all of those can't be traded so it's impossible to obtain them unless they come back for future events.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 25, 2020)

just came up w this one since I love rainbows and I love the feather collectibles :,,,,)


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 25, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 322352
> 
> just came up w this one since I love rainbows and I love the feather collectibles :,,,,)


The price of all those feathers made me get a heartburn


----------



## Lightspring (Dec 11, 2020)

I am not even sure if it is possible to find the moris with those dates, let alone the price...


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Mar 9, 2021)

Spoiler: Sidebar mock-up










This is impossible, but I really wish it wasn't because this lineup speaks to my very soul.


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2021)

wasn’t sure how this would turn out but yo?? might be one of the prettiest things i’ve ever created-


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 10, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> View attachment 360700View attachment 360701View attachment 360702View attachment 360703View attachment 360704
> View attachment 360705View attachment 360707View attachment 360708View attachment 360709View attachment 360710


Ugh, that is a dream layout. Le sigh.


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 10, 2021)

If only..


----------



## Sharksheep (Mar 10, 2021)

Moo_Nieu said:


> I could never afford it ❤


No longer an impossibility


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 10, 2021)

It double posted lmao


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 10, 2021)

Ridiculously pricey and a bit hard on the eyes, but I made this forever ago and still wish I could have it IRL.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 10, 2021)

​What I originally envisioned for my springtime lineup until I remembered that dates were a thing...  my idea was to have Yoshi in a flower garden enjoying some fruit as a tribute to two of his main games, Yoshi's Island and Yoshi's Story, but alas...


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 10, 2021)

Spoiler: More lineups with similar collectibles










































































Any of these lineups would be so incredibly cute and make my heart so happy  I just adore the pink & white roses and love the softer colours of the dreamy egg and plushies.


----------



## Roxxy (Mar 10, 2021)

Normally get help with lineups  never going to happen in this lifetime but I love this  to make it truly perfect I would need one extra space for an extra pink star between purple and blue


----------



## Kirbyz (Mar 10, 2021)

i made this when the plushes first came out,  this will never be possible but ugh i just love looking at it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 10, 2021)

Kirbyz said:


> i made this when the plushes first came out,  this will never be possible but ugh i just love looking at it



Wait this is amazing


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 10, 2021)

probably gonna use this thread to make impossible lineups when i’m in a creative mood.
i did not expect this one to come out so good 
i kind of love it


----------



## moo_nieu (Mar 10, 2021)

Sharksheep said:


> No longer an impossibility


it's perfect


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 10, 2021)

I’ve been looking for 5 lined up  jacks side by side.  At first I didn’t think it would be hard, but after bumping a board all by myself for months, with over 100 bumps, I’m starting to think it really is impossible. Only have 2/5.


----------



## Plume (Mar 11, 2021)

It's just an assortment of things I like, but the yellow house is super rare and the rainbow pave tail feather isn't tradeable. ><


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 22, 2021)

Honestly, the star fragments look really cool but I wasn’t active during the Bell Tree Fair.


----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 22, 2021)

Kirbyz said:


> i made this when the plushes first came out,  this will never be possible but ugh i just love looking at it


I love this


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 22, 2021)

I'd like star fragments in every different color. A rainbow of stars!


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 22, 2021)

Fingers crossed we get a rose restock so that this lineup is no longer an impossible dream


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 22, 2021)

i just need this in my life
or this


----------



## King koopa (Mar 22, 2021)

This is impossible because the mori's keep selling out but the rest i either have or don't seem too hard to get

​


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 22, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Fingers crossed we get a rose restock so that this lineup is no longer an impossible dream
> 
> View attachment 363148View attachment 363149View attachment 363151View attachment 363149View attachment 363148
> View attachment 363149View attachment 363148View attachment 363149View attachment 363148View attachment 363149



It might not be impossible anymore guys!! Might be tricky to find the bottom row of roses in the right order but not impossible, right?


----------



## Plume (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Mar 24, 2021)

I dream


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 25, 2021)

Lightspring said:


> View attachment 342177
> I am not even sure if it is possible to find the moris with those dates, let alone the price...


I am happy to say that this lineup has become a reality! Thank you so much to everyone who has been nothing but kind and making this possible


----------



## amemome (Mar 30, 2021)

ahhh everyone has such nice (impossible) dream layouts!! i hope some day these dreams can become reality... <3 

I hope there's a 2018 mori out there somewhere... that would literally be the final piece to my ultimate dream layout!


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 5, 2021)

Maybe one day  this one isn’t technically_ impossible_ just highly improbable lol
























This one is impossible but I would love to have my sheep plushie in the middle of my new eggs


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 12, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Snip



Quoting myself because I achieved the first lineup  Thanks to the kindness of so many different TBT users I was able to make the first lineup reality!

Onto the topic of the thread though! Petition to re-stock the pink roses or better yet let me use my existing pink roses in whatever order I want 
























Completely impossible:
























or
























Or
























I just love the soft pastel colours so much  Could you imagine the roses with the plushie's background


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 13, 2021)

In pink mood recently, so this is the current impossible dream line-up. Not even mentioning whether or not timeline wise this is possible to achieve, I'm too broke to own these expensive plushies Assume every post earns me 3-5 TBT, I would need to consistently do 20 posts a day for a solid year before I have enough to purchase everything listed here.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 13, 2021)

Rika092 said:


> View attachment 368614View attachment 368612View attachment 368613View attachment 368612View attachment 368614
> View attachment 368627View attachment 368617View attachment 368628View attachment 368617View attachment 368627
> 
> In pink mood recently, so this is the current impossible dream line-up. Not even mentioning whether or not timeline wise this is possible to achieve, I'm too broke to own these expensive plushies Assume every post earns me 3-5 TBT, I would need to consistently do 20 posts a day for a solid year before I have enough to purchase everything listed here.



This is a beautiful dream  I feel you on being too broke to afford the expensive plushies


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 13, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> This is a beautiful dream  I feel you on being too broke to afford the expensive plushies



Thank you, I really like your dream line-up too because I'm a sucker for pastel/soft colors... 

what makes my line-up really unachievable is the Celeste plushie lol, no way I can save that much unless I somehow win lottery...Well, saving in general is super difficult. Now that i'm going down the rabbit hole, there are way too many beautiful collectibles out there as temptations.

Exercising self-control in this collectible life is hard


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 13, 2021)

Rika092 said:


> Thank you, I really like your dream line-up too because I'm a sucker for pastel/soft colors...
> 
> what makes my line-up really unachievable is the Celeste plushie lol, no way I can save that much unless I somehow win lottery...Well, saving in general is super difficult. Now that i'm going down the rabbit hole, there are way too many beautiful collectibles out there as temptations.
> 
> Exercising self-control in this collectible life is hard



Right! The Celeste collectible is unattainable for me, lol. I only earn TBT via posting so it’s just not reasonable. I’ve come to accept I’m not going to get any of these 1K plus collectibles sans winning giveaways, raffles, or through gifts! Any time I get even a semblance of TBT saved up I buy art 

No regrets though. We have so many talented artists on TBT I can’t help it


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 14, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Right! The Celeste collectible is unattainable for me, lol. I only earn TBT via posting so it’s just not reasonable. I’ve come to accept I’m not going to get any of these 1K plus collectibles sans winning giveaways, raffles, or through gifts! Any time I get even a semblance of TBT saved up I buy art
> 
> No regrets though. We have so many talented artists on TBT I can’t help it


This is perhaps why I need to refrain from going into the museum shop sub-forum  
I also only earn TBT through posting which is a slow process to accumulate fortune, so i feel like I never have enough TBT on hand lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 14, 2021)

This is impossible for several different reasons but I can still dream.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 16, 2021)

i wish these were possible


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 16, 2021)

Cool but unobtainable dreams.  Don't think any are possible, date wise.


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 16, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> View attachment 369529
> i wish these were possible



Alternating eggs and feathers is beautiful. I'm sure at it's core it'll be possible someday! I'd love to see it happen


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 20, 2021)

I just love the roses so much I can’t help but put them in every lineup 

I’d love to see purple roses one day! And orange ones


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 20, 2021)

was feeling creative so i made some impossible lineups, i really like how they came out; especially the first one, i wish it were possible


----------



## King koopa (Apr 20, 2021)

Not exactly in this order but I need these
(20% done since I have pave and a cyan house)
0 idea how to get a feather and not sure how to get a frost egg 
The rest is easy because those are monthly and depending on if I can afford them when they come out this will probably be my lineup


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2021)

this one is prob impossible if only because the black and white feathers are so expensive rip
but having a row of feathers in the color of the nb flag would be amazing 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2021



-Lumi- said:


> I’d love to see purple roses one day! And orange ones


I would quite literally cry if they made purple roses a collectible lol


----------



## 0ni (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm new to taking part in the whole collectable game but I really like the idea of:
























idk if this can even be done because I have no idea about dates and re-releases of collectables. I'm all over the TBT Marketplace like,  "uh hi... what are the dates for the thing you're selling". I can't keep track lmao. Whatever the case, Coco is the goal right now, i'll make my whole lineup around them if I need to lol


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 22, 2021)

0ni said:


> I'm new to taking part in the whole collectable game but I really like the idea of:
> 
> View attachment 370455View attachment 370456View attachment 370457View attachment 370456View attachment 370458
> View attachment 370459View attachment 370462View attachment 370463View attachment 370461View attachment 370460
> ...



To let you know, it is possible! With a Coco from 2018, you would need shrooms and roses from 2019 and 2016.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 22, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> To let you know, it is possible! With a Coco from 2018, you would need shrooms and roses from 2019 and 2016.


The search is well and truly on then lol
(and ty for taking the time to let me know, it really was a mystery to me)


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 24, 2021)

Let me have one of them, pleaseeee


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2021)

YALL THIS COULD BE A THING MNSDKFHSKDJHKSD


----------



## King koopa (Apr 25, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> YALL THIS COULD BE A THING MNSDKFHSKDJHKSD
> 
> View attachment 371261


That would be a cool lineup!
To bad idk how to get balloons or pave feathers


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 26, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> YALL THIS COULD BE A THING MNSDKFHSKDJHKSD
> 
> View attachment 371261



Did you make those fake balloons?  They're awesome, especially purple


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 26, 2021)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Did you make those fake balloons?  They're awesome, especially purple


I did! maybe I'll inspire the staff to make them a reality lol


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 27, 2021)

idk if i like this one  























pls gimme


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2021)

I'm deceased


----------



## GuerreraD (Jun 21, 2021)

I wish I could swap my cake and bought-just-yesterday peach. I know it's a silly thing, but I'm used to see the cake in the first spot and now it annoys me quite a bit. If this is somehow possible, please let me know how!

My third desired collectible would be a non-existing-yet golden rose (as far as I know). If it ever comes to be, I'd want it after the peach.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 28, 2021)

Got a new one that wouldn't be possible even with an obscene amount of date trading.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 28, 2021)

Here's another one:


















It looks really pretty but sadly this is impossible for two reasons:
1: it will probably take me 2 million years to get a star wand, PLUS 1 million years to actually find someone selling one
2: I don't think the lineup is possible, even with the oldest known star fragments and potions


----------



## Holla (Aug 4, 2021)

The whole row is pretty much possible other than the Pikachu Egg. As it came out in 2016 while the Moonball and Loveball came out in 2018 (though my Moonball is the 2020 rerelease). Closest I can get this row is the Pikachu Egg between the Togepi Egg and Loveball. But the Pokeballs won’t be centered and that triggers my OCD.


----------



## Holla (Aug 4, 2021)

Another Christmas one that’s bugging me. Almost sold my Snow Bunny since it doesn’t work with the canes but I just love it too much. (Orange Cane is newer than the Bunny unless the Bunny gets released later).


----------



## amemome (Aug 4, 2021)

Holla said:


> Another Christmas one that’s bugging me. Almost sold my Snow Bunny since it doesn’t work with the canes but I just love it too much. (Orange Cane is newer than the Bunny unless the Bunny gets released later).
> 
> View attachment 388665 View attachment 388663 View attachment 388662 View attachment 388663 View attachment 388665
> View attachment 388660 View attachment 388666 View attachment 388661 View attachment 388659 View attachment 388658


Wow, this one is super festive and cute!


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 4, 2021)

Holla said:


> Another Christmas one that’s bugging me. Almost sold my Snow Bunny since it doesn’t work with the canes but I just love it too much. (Orange Cane is newer than the Bunny unless the Bunny gets released later).
> 
> View attachment 388665 View attachment 388663 View attachment 388662 View attachment 388663 View attachment 388665
> View attachment 388660 View attachment 388666 View attachment 388661 View attachment 388659 View attachment 388658


That is honestly gorgeous. I need to work on lineups, a Christmas one would be amazing but I only have random stuff from last year so it will have to do


----------



## Sheep Villager (Aug 9, 2021)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 9, 2021)

I like this idea a lot
























Each plushie with its corresponding egg  Dino wants to adopt a baby Yoshi, Celeste is admiring the beautiful galaxy, and Sheepie is the stuffin' of dreams~ the Cool Feathers and Blue Hybrid Violets bring it all together nicely with pleasant symmetry. Possible yet impossible.​


----------



## amemome (Aug 27, 2021)

Here are some using retired/ unreleased collectibles!

bring back the toilet paper and toothpaste!.

































goose lineup! release the goose!

































And a buckets and fertilizer flower layout:


----------



## Plume (Aug 31, 2021)

impossible because of the placement of strange doll/snow bunny/sheep plush


----------



## Yanrima~ (Aug 31, 2021)

I'm still waiting on the pearl, It's "impossible" to achieve this lineup for now.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 31, 2021)

Here are some more ideas:


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 31, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Here are some more ideas:
> 
> View attachment 397223View attachment 397224View attachment 397230View attachment 397224View attachment 397223
> View attachment 397226View attachment 397225View attachment 397229View attachment 397225View attachment 397226
> ...


The bottom lineup looks the most pleasing to the eyes imo because of the Rainbow Jelly's underwater background!


----------



## Foreverfox (Aug 31, 2021)

amemome said:


> Here are some using retired/ unreleased collectibles!
> 
> bring back the toilet paper and toothpaste!.
> 
> ...


After 2020, the toilet paper should be a permanent collectible. And I ❤ Goose.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 1, 2021)

they kiss


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 1, 2021)

If a Puppers variation of the Mom’s Plush gets created, I’d have a row of those. Two rows might be impossible.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 29, 2021)

I have a *spring* and *summer* lineup with feathers, so for autumn and winter hmm.....























*autumn*























*winter*

Why impossible? Mostly because of the flowers haha....but I also blame white feathers ​


----------



## -Lumi- (Jan 7, 2022)

Bringing this back because I've been interested in the balloons lately  I don't know enough about their release dates to know if this particular order is achievable but I love it 
























I like how some of the balloon colours sort of match the plushies and it looks like they're all floating on top of the balloons!!


----------



## Aquilla (Jan 7, 2022)

I'd really like to do this - but the sheep plush date is all wrong :C But dreamy bear + pastel disco egg is a match made in heaven! Will always pair the two together I think.


----------



## Aquilla (Jan 7, 2022)

oops pardon me, wrong window


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 8, 2022)

-Lumi- said:


> Bringing this back because I've been interested in the balloons lately  I don't know enough about their release dates to know if this particular order is achievable but I love it
> 
> View attachment 424810View attachment 424812View attachment 424811View attachment 424813View attachment 424814
> View attachment 424809View attachment 424808View attachment 424807View attachment 424806View attachment 424805
> ...


on a technical level, I believe this should be possible

however, on a _practical_ level, I'm just gonna say 'no' to that one


----------



## Aquilla (Mar 5, 2022)

I'm too dumb to wrap my head around collectible dates. I've been staring at this for a long time and can't really decide whether it would be possible or not. I think if there was a Dino plush from before August 21st, it would work (I can't trade the birthstone, it needs to keep the specific date). Anyways I'll just drop this here for future reference.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 7, 2022)

Well I've sought after virtual items in video games for 3.5 years or more so lets see how long it will take me to get these:


Spoiler: Lineup based off of my OC BrokenSanity 











Spoiler: Lineup based off of my OC DiscorruptedFunctions











Spoiler: Lineup based off of my OC Moss











Spoiler: Lineup based off of my OC Flare











Spoiler: Lineup based off of my OC Fang











Spoiler: Hehe if you wanna know who this lineup is based off of you have to guess(NOPE! not one of my OCS!)











Spoiler: Just a lineup made using some of favorite collectiables ever :3








Probably don't know my dates and the dates that make them go in the correct place might not exist??
This will keep me on these forums for a long time at least. I could make lineup ideas for hours


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 7, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Probably don't know my dates and the dates that make them go in the correct place might not exist??


Your lineup ideas are really cool! Centering the villager collectibles definitely makes them shine in a lineup. I would definitely do that if only Ruby had a rerun (staff, villager rerun when? )
Unfortunately, none of them are viable :c As an example, star frags only existed in one time frame (fair 2020) so they definitely come later than majority of the other collectibles, and as far as I know no other villager can position in between star frags other than Vesta as she was sold in the middle of fair 2020. The ice creams are also hella old and have never rerun since 2014 so they're usually pushed to the lower right side of the lineup.
Regardless, I'm glad you're enjoying making lineups!! They're sometimes a pain in the head, especially with knowing the dates, but the result can be absolutely rewarding! <3


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 7, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> Your lineup ideas are really cool! Centering the villager collectibles definitely makes them shine in a lineup. I would definitely do that if only Ruby had a rerun (staff, villager rerun when? )
> Unfortunately, none of them are viable :c As an example, star frags only existed in one time frame (fair 2020) so they definitely come later than majority of the other collectibles, and as far as I know no other villager can position in between star frags other than Vesta as she was sold in the middle of fair 2020. The ice creams are also hella old and have never rerun since 2014 so they're usually pushed to the lower right side of the lineup.
> Regardless, I'm glad you're enjoying making lineups!! They're sometimes a pain in the head, especially with knowing the dates, but the result can be absolutely rewarding! <3


Hi Skar! Thank you so much for the heads up! I didn't know  now I can save time by not trying to look for something that doesn't exist LOL
No problem I'll just alter them


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 7, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Hi Skar! Thank you so much for the heads up! I didn't know  now I can save time by not trying to look for something that doesn't exist LOL
> No problem I'll just alter them


Of course! If you need any help w your lineups just lmk <3 I don't super memorize *all* the collectible dates but I'll try to help wherever I can :]

edit on the star frags (since I literally just remembered): some star frags did rerun just last christmas, but I don't remember Lobo or Ruby having been released in a time between two star frags ;w;


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 7, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> Of course! If you need any help w your lineups just lmk <3 I don't super memorize *all* the collectible dates but I'll try to help wherever I can :]
> 
> edit on the star frags (since I literally just remembered): some star frags did rerun just last christmas, but I don't remember Lobo or Ruby having been released in a time between two star frags ;w;


Really? You can help me out trying to figure out the placements? 
Thank you so much that would be a huge help!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 7, 2022)

I have one of them now! I really do not care about the order of anything I just want my green May stone last and my snowbunny and December in front. This is because green starts its kind of seasonal?!!??! Like the spring/summer then winter?!??! Basically the green stone is pretty so I like it last and my December plus snowbunny represent my December birthday!! I do not care about my lineup other than it has to be MOSTLY *GREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN*. BEST COLOR EVERRRR  (Also @Croconaw made my dream come true and helped me get a Mori so THANK YOU SO SO SO SO SO SO MUCHIE CAUSE I AM HAPPY  )

TL;DR

My lineup is perfect because I have tons of green, things that represent me, a candy, Isabelle the best secretary ever and idc if she is now on an island because still a queen, and I HAVE A DAISY EGG BECAUSE BEST CHARACTER IN MARIO SLAAAAY.
I hope you like my super energetic response to this


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 7, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Well I've sought after virtual items in video games for 3.5 years or more so lets see how long it will take me to get these:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lineup based off of my OC BrokenSanity
> ...


I suppose I can't do my OC lineups (R.I.P I've been waiting to do one for my OC BrokenSanity since I joined) since I don't think it's possible for the villagers to go in the middle like that(maybe they could go on the middle on the other row?) and the villagers are the most important part because they represent my OCs species (BrokenSanity is a rabbit with a space aesthetic and powers going on here which is represented by Ruby and all the others are wolves represented by Lobo) Oh well... on the bright side you never know what might happen maybe staff will make it possible in the future. I am going to try and make some lineups that you can actually get because of the dates.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 7, 2022)

okay I've looked at this a million times, thought I had the dates right, but I got it wrong and now I'm not sure if it's possible. Is it possible?
UGH

also, the more expensive version that I can't afford right now:


----------



## King koopa (Apr 25, 2022)

This one is impossible because of the dates, and how long it would probably take to get it:




















I used a galaxy egg as there's no purple wand that I could find as of the time posting this, which also is another reason why this lineup is impossible


----------



## Bagelbagon (May 13, 2022)

I don't know if any of these would be possible because of dates or not since i have 0 knowledge of when specific collectables came out, but here are a few i've made that are a wayyyy too expensive for me:


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 13, 2022)

Bagelbagon said:


> I don't know if any of these would be possible because of dates or not since i have 0 knowledge of when specific collectables came out, but here are a few i've made that are a wayyyy too expensive for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOH I LOVE THESE!
is the top one suppose to be a pansexual pride lineup?


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 14, 2022)

Spoiler: Halloween & Autumn





 

 

 

 






 

 







Spoiler: SunnySideUp





 







Spoiler: BumblebeeSpring





 







Spoiler: DinoParty





 

 

 







Spoiler: Resurrection











Spoiler: SpringGarden & Woodsland


----------



## amemome (May 19, 2022)

I still want a watering can layout :'(

here's an isabelle watering the flowers layout that i would totally rock every spring season.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 25, 2022)

i'm not really a wand person (definitely _not_ because I'll never be able to afford them) but look how cute this is


----------



## Bagelbagon (May 30, 2022)

This one's currently impossible because of the dates on the mushrooms :_(_
it might be possible if its modified like this   but it just doesn't have the same effect


Spoiler


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 20, 2022)

Hi I'm still trying to plan out dream lineups but I'm not very good because I don't know dates very well
I made some lineups can anyone tell me if you can actually do these lineups because of dates?


 :1


 :2

Also I tried making a lineup with some of my favorite collectiables and tried making it match, does anyone know if hypothetically I owned these collectiables where they would most likely go because of the dates?
I know red balloon, bee plush, star fragment are newer so they will probably align up top and popsicle and ice cream swirl are really old so they probably go on the bottom in the oldest spaces, but I don't know what dates pokeballs, sheep and mom's plushies, ruby and moonlight egg could be obtained on 



(They are in a random order for reference I wanted to see what happens if you tried to make a lineup with these collectiables)


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 20, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> -snip-


Hey there! Unfortunately, Pokéball collectibles are very rare. They’re probably the most rare collectible on the site. I don’t know how many are floating around among active users, but good luck in your search if you decide to hunt for one. If one does show up in the marketplace, I imagine it going for 15K+ due to the rarity and scarcity of it.

Also, I believe the dates for the Pokéball are in 2013. I had a Pokéball at one point, but not anymore.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 20, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Hey there! Unfortunately, Pokéball collectibles are very rare. They’re probably the most rare collectible on the site. I don’t know how many are floating around among active users, but good luck in your search if you decide to hunt for one. If one does show up in the marketplace, I imagine it going for 15K+ due to the rarity and scarcity of it.


Oh thank you for the heads up! I don't mind the price but I probably won't try and look for collectiables that are few in quantity and stuck on inactive accounts
I just thought it might look good in my lineup because it would represent my interest for Pokemon
I don't really want it much so I'll see if there's an alternative


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 20, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Oh thank you for the heads up! I don't mind the price but I probably won't try and look for collectiables that are few in quantity and stuck on inactive accounts
> I just thought it might look good in my lineup because it would represent my interest for Pokemon
> I don't really want it much so I'll see if there's an alternative


The alternative Pokémon collectibles are the Moon Ball and the Love Ball. I believe the Moon Ball would be the most affordable of the three. The most difficult part would be finding one for sale.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jun 21, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Hi I'm still trying to plan out dream lineups but I'm not very good because I don't know dates very well
> I made some lineups can anyone tell me if you can actually do these lineups because of dates?
> View attachment 444820 :1
> View attachment 444821 :2
> ...



I'll give this my best shot. I'm by no means a veteran on collectibles dates since I only know the 2020 onwards ones off the top of my head. I did a quick trek around the forums to confirm any older ones to the best of my abilities. If any actual long term TBT users spot an error anywhere then feel free to correct.

Line up 1:

Top row is almost possible. If you get the balloons from the ongoing event or 2021 Christmas you can get them to line up. The fragments can also be from 2021 christmas or 2020 fair. If you choose to get 2021 christmas frags be sure to keep an eye on your balloon dates so they line up right. The mushroom unfortunately has not been released between 2020-2022 so you'd have to replace that.

Bottom row... is possible? The birthstones should be doable since they released in 2014 onwards and happened every year as far as I know. You'd want to get the oldest possible ones to save yourself the hassle. Potions exist at least from years 2019 and 2020. If you do Christmas fragments you can look for both of these, if you do 2020 fragments you're going to want 2019 ones only. The green feather is one I'm having issues confirming dates on, but I know I've seen ones from 2018 at least? I think the rest of the primary feathers released in 2016 so there's probably a green one from then. This means the bottom row is doable.

For a cheat sheet you'd be looking for something like this:



Spoiler: Beep



*Red + Green Balloon*: December 2021 or June 2022
*Mushroom*: Impossible
*Red + Green frag*: December 2021 (Difficult but doable with Dec balloons) or September 2020
*Potions*: 2020_ IF _you do Christmas frags, 2019 Otherwise
*Feather*: 2018 and earlier.
*Birthstones*: Anything earlier than your feather works.



Line up 2:

I'm gonna say this one is impossible. Star potion did not exist before blue frag. I also don't think blue balloons existed in that time period. So basically the top row can be done if you replace the balloon. Bottom row works until you get to the star potion which would need to be replaced.

I can try to mess with line up 3 later to see where they fall.

Hopefully this was helpful!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 21, 2022)

Sheep Villager said:


> I'll give this my best shot. I'm by no means a veteran on collectibles dates since I only know the 2020 onwards ones off the top of my head. I did a quick trek around the forums to confirm any older ones to the best of my abilities. If any actual long term TBT users spot an error anywhere then feel free to correct.
> 
> Line up 1:
> 
> ...


Wow thank you so much! I really appreciate this!

Lineup 1:
I had a feeling I didn't really think the mushrooms existed in a date to make it go up top in the center like that, unfortunately the mushroom is the most important collectiable in the lineup, I wonder if I can get it to go somewhere else

I wish my brain wasn't obsessed with symmetry lol
I wonder how everyone else makes those aesthetic lienups with pretty color combinations and making the collectiables look organized


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jun 21, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Wow thank you so much! I really appreciate this!
> 
> Lineup 1:
> I had a feeling I didn't really think the mushrooms existed in a date to make it go up top in the center like that, unfortunately the mushroom is the most important collectiable in the lineup, I wonder if I can get it to go somewhere else
> ...



I'm not sure if it works for you but you could centre the mushroom on the bottom row. Famous Mushrooms released in 2016 so it would fall between the potions and gems. You would have to get 2016-2014 birthstones in that case though and come up with a new top centre collectible since the green feather can't go there.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 21, 2022)

Sheep Villager said:


> I'm not sure if it works for you but you could centre the mushroom on the bottom row. Famous Mushrooms released in 2016 so it would fall between the potions and gems. You would have to get 2016-2014 birthstones in that case though and come up with a new top centre collectible since the green feather can't go there.


Ah so the mushroom can go on the bottom and then the bottom row can be perfect but I would need to make a new top row
Can I still keep the balloons and star fragments and the feather on the top row in any order or do you think I should look for different collectiables for the top row?


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jun 21, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Ah so the mushroom can go on the bottom and then the bottom row can be perfect but I would need to make a new top row
> Can I still keep the balloons and star fragments and the feather on the top row in any order or do you think I should look for different collectiables for the top row?



Unfortunately I don't think there are any green feathers that would work in any position for the top row. They would always  be on the bottom row.

Since it's a matter of taste it's totally up to you if you want to scrap the whole top row or just replace the feather!


----------



## Flicky (Jun 21, 2022)

I'm pretty sure this is impossible, but this would be mine.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 8, 2022)

For now, they are not possible.




Would be willing to sell everything in my inventory to achieve this lol. And keep it for year round for sure. 
The bottom row will be possible_ (and owned  )_ once September comes.
No idea if Star Fragments would ever be re-released though.. let alone be able to have that pattern too.




This would be possible if the Chocolate Cake is released again.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jul 8, 2022)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> For now, they are not possible.
> 
> View attachment 446942
> Would be willing to sell everything in my inventory to achieve this lol. And keep it for year round for sure.
> ...


wait that bottom one is so cute and fall themed i love it!!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Aug 29, 2022)

In theory this is possible, in actuality this is basically impossible due to the scarcity of the Flick egg and how rarely it gets sold/traded:





This would also be really cool, just impossible due to the Moonlight egg not having a date that works for it:


----------



## amemome (Aug 29, 2022)

~Kilza~ said:


> In theory this is possible, in actuality this is basically impossible due to the scarcity of the Flick egg and how rarely it gets sold/traded:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooh that top lineup I think Chris can do, I know he has an entire line of Flick Eggs.


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 2, 2022)

My impossible layout that wasn’t so impossible…because I got it! 
Thank you everyone who helped!!




I didn’t think I would be able to get that last wix candy…..or to have the candy all in that particular order.  The different candies were especially hard to get them to line up correctly. I had to do a lot of date trading around.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 2, 2022)

My dream line up is 

Row1: coco coco coco coco coco

Row2: coco coco coco coco coco


----------



## Bagelbagon (Sep 9, 2022)

I really wish that the Jeremy’s JPEG Resetti Eggs were a real thing


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 15, 2022)

Completely impossible unless I get a staff fav. Lol but I’ve got all of my fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 15, 2022)

DaCoSim said:


> View attachment 460499
> Completely impossible unless I get a staff fav. Lol but I’ve got all of my fingers and toes crossed.


Yo, sameee...enchanted bloom is beaute.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 15, 2022)

Bluebellie said:


> My impossible layout that wasn’t so impossible…because I got it!
> Thank you everyone who helped!!
> 
> View attachment 457352
> I didn’t think I would be able to get that last wix candy…..or to have the candy all in that particular order.  The different candies were especially hard to get them to line up correctly. I had to do a lot of date trading around.


This is Fantastic!!!! Here’s what I think I’m going to do for HW this year!


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 15, 2022)

DaCoSim said:


> This is Fantastic!!!! Here’s what I think I’m going to do for HW this year!
> 
> View attachment 460524


That looks great!
I specifically love how the red eyes on blue match the bloodshot potion below!


----------



## Bagelbagon (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## xara (Sep 25, 2022)

Bagelbagon said:


> View attachment 461342​
> View attachment 461343​


that top lineup has me in a chokehold fr... the symmetry and colour palette and ofc that purple pansy are all so _stunning_.


----------



## Yanrima~ (Sep 25, 2022)

I am 10 tickets short to getting another opalescent crystal.
(just pretend the middle is enchanted bloom)


----------



## zarf (Sep 27, 2022)

Wish I could give lobo a pair of shades


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 27, 2022)

zarf said:


> View attachment 462231
> Wish I could give lobo a pair of shades


Haaa that’s awesome. I wish you could too lol


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 26, 2022)

I hope we get a click and drag feature for our collectibles one day that we have to purchase or unlock. Even if it means we can only have one liners.


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 26, 2022)

Omg I want this to become reality!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Yesterday at 6:12 PM)

I know this will prob never be possible but it would be so awesome, not only bc it's yellow and purple (my favorite colors) but also bc WAHH vibes


----------

